# oophaga pumi



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Question to all you motherfroggers who love pumilio as much as I do...

What are your top 5 pums you want to see come into our hooby, or better established and offered more often??? 

Me:

pastores
Cayo de agua
Uyama

Arrollo lagarto
""" melci """


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I picked up my pastores after seeing them in Bocas, def. top of my list.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

yes! the male I once had was enough to make me want them as much as any pum that hits anyones top list. Anything with yellow limbs is #1 on my list.


stemcellular said:


> I picked up my pastores after seeing them in Bocas, def. top of my list.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh yeah! Any pastores available?


stemcellular said:


> I picked up my pastores after seeing them in Bocas, def. top of my list.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would say Escudos are tops for me, the Salt Creek a close 2nd. I think the smaller species will always be a bit of challenge for everyone so those 2 are it for now. I would ,l,ove to see a few other smaller Pums collected on a limited basis, the Popa's certainly fit into that category, I guess if they had soem red on them they would be on my list too.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

That's a tough one. Love the Melci and Nicky. The patterns on Uyama and the frogs Chris V. photographed at Quebrada Coco and Loma Estrella are just amazing! Rio Branco was the first Pumilio I ever brought home so for sentimental reasons would love to have that again. And I have a real affinity for anything green.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

everything 'black and white' ... 

Someday....I hope....


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

Isla Baki and Escudos


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I've always loved me some O. pumilio darklands and O. p. cayo de aqua myself; that said, I wouldn't mind seeing O. p. red frog beach more established.....


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

More available:
Guarumo
Pastores
Uyama River
Chiriqui Grande
Cayo Agua

New imports:
Pelican Key 

Aside from that, I think we should be focusing more on establishing the pumilio that are here, instead of bringing in new ones (for now). Especially if everyone is going to keep every import of the same type of frog separate


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Some Isla Popas with locality info would be good too...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

This would be nice...hope our Colombian friend does not mind I used his pic, as it is already on this site I figured it would be OK. But from Costa Rica so perhaps part of the CRARC program someday.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Lovely.

I'd also like to see more O. p. bri bri as well..


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> This would be nice...hope our Colombian friend does not mind I used his pic, as it is already on this site I figured it would be OK. But from Costa Rica so perhaps part of the CRARC program someday.


Not unless they are on the reserve there. However, Siqquires will most likely come in from there at some point


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

kate801 said:


> That's a tough one. Love the Melci and Nicky.


Those were the same two I would vote for. I'm also very impressed with the Esperanza, especially with the variation of blue and red on individuals in the same population.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes but Jim the phenotypical morphology suggest a clinal variation in tincture based on elevatory deflections....of course I know you are aware of this but I just wanted to point it out.


----------



## Affordable Exotics (Mar 1, 2012)

lol....motherfroggers! classic......


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I know Mark, but I like the purdy colors.



markpulawski said:


> Yes but Jim the phenotypical morphology suggest a clinal variation in tincture based on elevatory deflections....of course I know you are aware of this but I just wanted to point it out.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

What locale in CR is this? 



markpulawski said:


> This would be nice...hope our Colombian friend does not mind I used his pic, as it is already on this site I figured it would be OK. But from Costa Rica so perhaps part of the CRARC program someday.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Sigh.
I would like to see these existing morphs better established:
Bastimentos
Blue Jeans
Bri Bri
Cayo de Aqua
Solarte.
(Arranged alphabetically.)


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

It would be nice to see more Solarte.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Working on "Blue Jeans" (few locales) and "Bribri" down south. One day they'll come.



Sherman said:


> Sigh.
> I would like to see these existing morphs better established:
> Bastimentos
> Blue Jeans
> ...


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Working on "Blue Jeans" (few locales) and "Bribri" down south. One day they'll come.


I'm sorry. I think I was misunderstood.
I would like the animals from the stated populations, that are already in country, to become more established.

*kate801* and *JimO*, the late Chris van der Lingen wanted to protect the tiny population of "Nicky" from collection due the very real threat of over collection wiping the local out. Sadly, human development may do them in instead.


----------

